# Hey guys. We could all use your help



## BillieJeAn (Jan 2, 2012)

Maysville Rescue Team is needing some money! 
My friend (boyfriends mom haha) Bridget and I are being crafty to raise some money! 

She had a store online www.freewebstore.org/bellasmiles
She also does custom orders. Just let her know on her website, or let me know and I'll be sure to tell her. 

I have a store online www.freewebstore.org/Lost-Lenore 
I also do custom orders, I didn't have enough room to post pictures of scarves or hats but I can make those too! 

Also, she takes donations! To the PayPal account [email protected]

Thanks for your help!


----------

